# Nismo rear sway bar review:



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Install:
Pretty much simple. Need a 10mm wrench, 17mm wrench, and a 17mm socket. Jack up the rear, put it on stands, take off the wheels.
Unbolt the e-brake clips on the trailing arms (10mm). The rest of the instructions pretty much show themselves (pictures included in setup)
It's adjustable, but you'll see on install that if you want to adjust it, you might as well unbolt the entire thing, the sucker is STIFF!
First drive, OMG!!! Best handling mod to date. I'm running a Spec V fstb, progress springs, spec v dampers, and now this.
Flooring around tight turns, NO understeer. Almost perfectly balanced, very tight rear that follows the front perfectly.

*warning!* Any sudden changes in weight distribution around a turn will make the ass end kick out! In this case, DO NOT hit the brakes! FLOOR IT! Seriously.

Anyways, it's not really a mod for the faint hearted lead foot.......if you don't get used to the mod and start ripping around turns, you might find yourself in your car wrapped around a tree.


All in all, WELL worth the money for this puppy.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes I love mine too!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Damn, that's low. I'd definitely hit some speed bumps with that installed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> Damn, that's low. I'd definitely hit some speed bumps with that installed.



trust me, you don't  its only about an inch lower than the rear beam itself.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for the info Mike.  I eventually want to get the Nismo Sway Bar after EVERYTHING else I have is installed.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> trust me, you don't  its only about an inch lower than the rear beam itself.


i think ive scraped it once over a big speedbump that i misjudged


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

That's what I'm worried about. I just barely clear the speed bump as it is in my apartment complex and I barely scrap my resonator on it.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

just how easily does the back kick out? you're kinda creeping me out with this warning stuff...cuz i been wanting to get one for a long time but got other things instead. so you are saying to brake before the turn? and floor it through the curve? if you'd please specify. and btw, if you brake and swing the thing around and the back kicks out, wouldnt that be a braking Drift?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

always brake before turns 

basically, when in a turn, avoid any sort of use of the gas pedal or brake pedal that will significantly change the weight distribution of the car (i.e. 2nd gear at 35mph, letting off the gas in a turn, the high rpm jolts, weight dist. changes, ass end may kick out, in which case, DO NOT brake! Floor it!)

basically, be smooth


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

chimmike said:


> always brake before turns
> 
> basically, when in a turn, avoid any sort of use of the gas pedal or brake pedal that will significantly change the weight distribution of the car (i.e. 2nd gear at 35mph, letting off the gas in a turn, the high rpm jolts, weight dist. changes, ass end may kick out, in which case, DO NOT brake! Floor it!)
> 
> basically, be smooth



Its adjustable right? If so, I assume u have it to the stiffest setting. I guess for people that don't wanna rotate so easily, can have it set differently. I thought about getting this, to firm up the back a little.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

gotcha, you had me worried for a bit. i suppose by braking, you only worsen the problem and it makes the car swing around? and by flooring it, you pull the ass back into alingmnet? and yea, like 7speed asked, just how adjustable is the sucker?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> Its adjustable right? If so, I assume u have it to the stiffest setting. I guess for people that don't wanna rotate so easily, can have it set differently. I thought about getting this, to firm up the back a little.


ill show you today how you adjust it


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

tekmode said:


> ill show you today how you adjust it



Bet.....I remember u said it was adjustable.


----------

